# Private Reserve Maxis



## Mr Vic (Feb 22, 2013)

Has any one tried the new Private Reserve Maxis? I'm, curious as to the length difference between them and the standard International Cartridges. I'd hate to buy a bunch and find they don't fit the stye of fountain pens i have and make.

Thanks for any info...


----------



## jackd942 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't have an answer for you, but I hope someone does...I have been wondering the same thing. Maybe ed4copies can help us out?


----------



## watch_art (Feb 24, 2013)

If your fountain pen will take a full size schmidt converter, it will take the PR carts.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the maxis - they are the only cartridges I use.  I use them in my custom kitless FPs and in kit FPs


----------



## ashaw (Feb 24, 2013)

I use the Maxis for all of my pens. They have about 2 1/2 times the ink a standard cartridge has.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 24, 2013)

ashaw said:


> I use the Maxis for all of my pens. They have about 2 1/2 times the ink a standard cartridge has.


 
Alan, any chance you could measure one for me? I'd really appreciate it....


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 24, 2013)

watch_art said:


> If your fountain pen will take a full size schmidt converter, it will take the PR carts.


 
Is it shorter or equal in length? I don't have one available to measure right now. On my to order list.

I've had the Schmidt's push out the opposite end when screwing in the nib section. The end section can sometimes be drilled out to accomidate the difference. But the end of a cartdrige is a fair bit bigger the the converter twist knob and the mod might take out too much.


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it will work in any FP kit.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 24, 2013)

Maxi overall length: 2.882"


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 24, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Maxi overall length: 2.882"


 
Thanks Ed! 


Regulars are right bout 1.5" so as long as I can put in two standards, one to write and a spare I'm golden... Awesome...I'll have to order some up...Think I know just who to order from  :wink:


----------

